# Official Donation Thread For SM's Malty!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
<span style="color:#0000ff">*10029 NORTH RIVER ROAD
NEW HAVEN, IN 46774*

We have now followed Malty's travels. What a ride, huh? What a great boy,
and what great gals involved.

Our little guy is now with our very own Mandy, in California. As you know, he does
need a training session, or two. He also needs vet care (Bilateral Patella Surgery, along with a Dental).

We have also aquired extra costs with transport, although minimal, it does add up. 

Any, and all, donations, no matter the amount, for our first "Group SM Foster", will be much appreciated.

This little guy was overlooked, when a few members actually "looked". We have all been praying for him, following
his story, his journey, his sweet little face, and beautiful soul. Is that awesome, or what?? 

This sooo ROCKS!!! Hey, we will save them. Perhaps one at a time, but we do what we can. 

Malty thanks you all, for the love you have shown. I'm so excited for our little guy. 

Here's our boy :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We're off to a good start. A customer just called me. He was asking if I finished his bid yet.

I said, "No, I'm posting about Malty, so give me a minute, the bid is almost complete".

He said, "Tell ya what, I'll donate $200 for this "Malty Character", if you have the bid to me by 5PM tonight". :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm going to hurry and finish his bid :smrofl:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 23 2009, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732940


> We're off to a good start. A customer just called me. He was asking if I finished his bid yet.
> 
> I said, "No, I'm posting about Malty, so give me a minute, the bid is almost complete".
> 
> ...



LOL girl...get bidding


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm new at this how exactly do I make a donation?
Everyone that is involved in helping these little ones I must say you are truly inspiring!!!!

Good luck,
Crystal & family


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (oliveira101903 @ Feb 23 2009, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732959


> I'm new at this how exactly do I make a donation?
> Everyone that is involved in helping these little ones I must say you are truly inspiring!!!!
> 
> Good luck,
> Crystal & family[/B]



Welcome, and how sweet of you.

There is a donation button a the top left of this page. You click on it. If people are making a donation specifically for Malty...Like Deb said....we need to add 0.26 at the end, so they know it's for Malty.

Thank you so much and once again, welcome :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 23 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732962


> QUOTE (oliveira101903 @ Feb 23 2009, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732959





> I'm new at this how exactly do I make a donation?
> Everyone that is involved in helping these little ones I must say you are truly inspiring!!!!
> 
> Good luck,
> Crystal & family[/B]



Welcome, and how sweet of you.

There is a donation button a the top left of this page. You click on it. If people are making a donation specifically for Malty...Like Deb said....we need to add 0.26 at the end, so they know it's for Malty.

Thank you so much and once again, welcome :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you so much for starting the thread Deb!!  Malty is one lucky guy! Although, I'm thinking of calling him Monty. He responds well to it, and it's a little more personal than "Malty".

For the donation address, please see post #1. _(Edited to include updated donation address information.)_

I hope Deb is off working on that bid


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I sent my donation! 

Josie says: I told mommy to send my monthly toy expense account to Monty!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I wish I hadn't already made my year end big (for me) donation to NMR--so I'll make a smaller one for Malty/Monty. I hope he gets the training he needs and if the surgery is really needed, that too.

Bless all rescues and those who devote their time and energy to caring for the little lost souls. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki donated for Malty :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Ellie Bean donated for Malty :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, you've got 6 minutes - is the bid done????


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Is it done yet? :smrofl: 


gettin my donation off...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, it was emailed, with minutes to spare!!

He's bringing the 200 bucks tomorrow morning!!! YIPEEEE :chili: 

Go Malty...Gooooo!! You good boy, you :dancing banana:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm just so overwhelmed right now. Too many emotions. Thank you. :grouphug: 

And thanks Deb for mixing buisness with Rescue! Got anymore bids that are being anxiously waited on??


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

way to go everyone! 

just a note: do not use the donation button at the top of the page, please use the address supplied in the post above, for those that did use the donation button I will issue a refund and you can resend it to AMA (see post #1). _ (Edited to include new donation address information.)_


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 23 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733031


> way to go everyone!
> 
> just a note: do not use the donation button at the top of the page, please use the address supplied in the post above, for those that did use the donation button I will issue a refund and you can resend it to AMA (see post #1). _ (Edited to include new donation address information.)_[/B]



LOL ~ Thanks Joe....You're pretty awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 23 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733020


> Thanks everyone. I'm just so overwhelmed right now. Too many emotions. Thank you. :grouphug:
> 
> And thanks Deb for mixing buisness with Rescue! Got anymore bids that are being anxiously waited on?? [/B]


I have a ton of emotions going right now too. Thank you everyone!

:grouphug: :grouphug: 

Just want to add, if we raise more than enough for all of Malty's needs we'll donate the extra to NMR.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Feb 23 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732973


> I sent my donation!
> 
> Josie says: I told mommy to send my monthly toy expense account to Monty![/B]



Oh Josie, you're such a sweet and generous little baby girl! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

We just donated to the Monty cause! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Done - Bonbon and I are so happy to be able to help out! :grouphug: to Malty/Monty and :grouphug: to all you fantastic ladies that made this
happen!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 23 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733031


> way to go everyone!
> 
> just a note: do not use the donation button at the top of the page, please use the address supplied in the post above, for those that did use the donation button I will issue a refund and you can resend it to AMA (see post #1). _ (Edited to include new donation address information.)_[/B]


  :sorry:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I get 'pumped' (wow, that is an old 80's word, isn't it) None the less - I get pumped watching awesome, selfless kindness unfold in front of me!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Angel & I jumped on the band wagon also.


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 23 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733031


> way to go everyone!
> 
> just a note: do not use the donation button at the top of the page, please use the address supplied in the post above, for those that did use the donation button I will issue a refund and you can resend it to AMA (see post #1). _ (Edited to include new donation address information.)_[/B]


 So sorry I used the donation button above too and what your doing is great


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

Snowflake wishes her new friend malty(monty) the best of luck!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey and Tess just sent their donation and we hope Monty thrives in Mandy's care. 
Way to go to everyone who had a hand in this. That little guy gets a second chance. :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Roxie and Ruby say "hey mommy we want to help Monty can we send our weekly toy amount to him?" I can't turn them down ever so I'm trying to do it but don't want the money to go into cyberspace.....

I logged into paypal and went to the "send money" tab. From there it says to enter email address.... is this where I put Mandy's email address and then the dollar amount? Please let me know so I can make sure the dollar amount is sent appropriately.

Thank you and God Bless you all for your help.

See post #1 for donation address. _ (Edited to include new donation address information.)_


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I just can't believe all of you......what wonderful folks we have on here. God Bless everyone of you!!! That little Malti/Monty has a chance at a new life because of all of you!!! I'd LOVE (AARRRGGGHH) for his NOT so wonderful past owner to know what is being done for little Malti!!!!! 
Thanks to Crystal and Mandy for what they have done and are doing.....they are going above and beyond!!!! 

I am praying we raise enough to get his knee's taken care of and all his needs!!! With this group I'm not too worried!! 
Everyone say a little prayer about who will be his next owner......most of you know we have friends who are already in love with him and want him SO much. 
They have a blind 16 yr. old who is very lonely and Malti might be just what she needs!! They live in South Carolina..........and I will be HAPPY to get him there....thanks to my dear husbands hours on the road !!!!!

Again, God bless all of you...
Elizabeth and Ms. Bella :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok we just sent in our donation for Monty/Malty too!!!!! :heart: We are routing for the lil guy and are so proud of everyone who is helping him out!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Feb 24 2009, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733441


> Roxie and Ruby say "hey mommy we want to help Monty can we send our weekly toy amount to him?" I can't turn them down ever so I'm trying to do it but don't want the money to go into cyberspace.....
> 
> I logged into paypal and went to the "send money" tab. From there it says to enter email address.... is this where I put Mandy's email address? Please let me know so I can make sure the dollar amount is sent appropriately.
> 
> Thank you and God Bless you all for your help.[/B]


 :thumbsup: (sorry I think I confused things earlier :blush: ). 

:thumbsup: and then make sure it ends in $0.26, so they know it's for SM Malty 



See post #1 for donation address info. _ (Edited to include new donation address information.)_


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison volunteered to forego her next several grooming appointments - what a trooper!

However, I promised her that we could send money to help Malty and go to the groomer, too.

She said, "arf, arf" (translated, "But Mom..." - she says that a lot!)

To all of you who had a part in saving this beautiful baby, thank you, thank you, thank you! Someday I'd like to be able to do the same, but for now helping out financially is the least I can do.

Glenda


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry, Benny, Teddy, and I sent in a donation, too. 

I really hope that everything works out for the little guy!!!

Debbie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb and Mandy -- just saw this thread and am sending a donation to Monty right now.

Mandy -- if you come up short for his expenses, please let me know via pm and I'll try to make up the difference.

Lynn


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I sent in alittle something from me and the kids to Mandy via paypal.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I definitely want to make a donation ...but am confused....(what else is new...I know)...can I still make it through the "make a donation" button on this website and add 26 cents to the donation...or am I supposed to use snail mail to make the donation and add 26 cents to the check...thanks for the info.....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Feb 24 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733685


> I definitely want to make a donation ...but am confused....(what else is new...I know)...can I still make it through the "make a donation" button on this website and add 26 cents to the donation...or am I supposed to use snail mail to make the donation and add 26 cents to the check...thanks for the info.....[/B]



LOL ~ Sorry for the confusion. Now that Malty is in rescue, we need the donations sent directly to them.

They do not have paypal, as of yet, so snail mail, for now.

Send donations to LaDonna, her address is updated on the first post. And yes, have it end in 26-cents.
All of our donations, and those who donated, will be added to AMA's Newsletter. 

YIPEEEEEEE for Malty ~ :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 24 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733695


> QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Feb 24 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733685





> I definitely want to make a donation ...but am confused....(what else is new...I know)...can I still make it through the "make a donation" button on this website and add 26 cents to the donation...or am I supposed to use snail mail to make the donation and add 26 cents to the check...thanks for the info.....[/B]



LOL ~ Sorry for the confusion. Now that Malty is in rescue, we need the donations sent directly to them.

They do not have paypal, as of yet, so snail mail, for now.

Send donations to LaDonna, her address is updated on the first post. And yes, have it end in 26-cents.
All of our donations, and those who donated, will be added to AMA's Newsletter. 

YIPEEEEEEE for Malty ~ :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


ut oh, what about the donation I sent directly to Mandy's e-mail from my pay pal account??? Is that OK???


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 24 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733701


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 24 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733695





> QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Feb 24 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733685





> I definitely want to make a donation ...but am confused....(what else is new...I know)...can I still make it through the "make a donation" button on this website and add 26 cents to the donation...or am I supposed to use snail mail to make the donation and add 26 cents to the check...thanks for the info.....[/B]



LOL ~ Sorry for the confusion. Now that Malty is in rescue, we need the donations sent directly to them.

They do not have paypal, as of yet, so snail mail, for now.

Send donations to LaDonna, her address is updated on the first post. And yes, have it end in 26-cents.
All of our donations, and those who donated, will be added to AMA's Newsletter. 

YIPEEEEEEE for Malty ~ :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]




ut oh, what about the donation I sent directly to Mandy's e-mail from my pay pal account??? Is that OK???
[/B][/QUOTE]



That's what I did too......


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 24 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733701


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 24 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733695





> QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Feb 24 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733685





> I definitely want to make a donation ...but am confused....(what else is new...I know)...can I still make it through the "make a donation" button on this website and add 26 cents to the donation...or am I supposed to use snail mail to make the donation and add 26 cents to the check...thanks for the info.....[/B]



LOL ~ Sorry for the confusion. Now that Malty is in rescue, we need the donations sent directly to them.

They do not have paypal, as of yet, so snail mail, for now.

Send donations to LaDonna, her address is updated on the first post. And yes, have it end in 26-cents.
All of our donations, and those who donated, will be added to AMA's Newsletter. 

YIPEEEEEEE for Malty ~ :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


ut oh, what about the donation I sent directly to Mandy's e-mail from my pay pal account??? Is that OK???
[/B][/QUOTE]

I will take all the donations made and write a check directly to AMA! 

I will update later tonight (when I get home) on the total!

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 24 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733695


> QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Feb 24 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733685





> I definitely want to make a donation ...but am confused....(what else is new...I know)...can I still make it through the "make a donation" button on this website and add 26 cents to the donation...or am I supposed to use snail mail to make the donation and add 26 cents to the check...thanks for the info.....[/B]



LOL ~ Sorry for the confusion. Now that Malty is in rescue, we need the donations sent directly to them.

They do not have paypal, as of yet, so snail mail, for now.

Send donations to LaDonna, her address is updated on the first post. And yes, have it end in 26-cents.
All of our donations, and those who donated, will be added to AMA's Newsletter. 

YIPEEEEEEE for Malty ~ :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Deb. I too was getting very confused as to where to send the donation. Now that it is clear Dixie & I will send one right away. Thank you for all your efforts on Monty/Malty's behalf too Deb, like you don't do enough already. You're the best.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

I just made a donation from otis to mandys paypal.. you guys are awesome.. thanks for everything you do!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

<div align='center'> I really don't know what to say! You guys are AMAZING!!

Malty's Fund is already at: *$945* :grouphug: 

This does not include what Deb is <strike>bribing</strike> getting from her customers! 

Thank you so much for the love and generosity for Malty!

AMA has taken Malty into rescue and you can now send donations directly to them!! Please CONTINUE TO MAKE THE DONATIONS ENDING IN 26-CENTS.

SEND DONATIONS TO:

LADONNA MOSLEY
10029 NORTH RIVER ROAD
NEW HAVEN, IN 46774

I will combine all the donations I've received and send a check to them on behalf of all the wonderful people of Spoiled Maltese!

Also: I have Emailed everyone back with a reply for donating, if you did not receive an email, please let me know! 

Again, Thank you! And Malty thanks you! :heart:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 24 2009, 11:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733846<div class='quotemain'><div align='center'>I really don't know what to say! You guys are AMAZING!!

Malty's Fund is already at: *YIPEEEE!!!! THIS IS AWESOME. 
</span>*
And yep, I made few "moves" with my customers. Hey, anything for our Malty/Walty/Monty ~ LOL
<span style="color:#ffc0cb">I feel so cheap. NOT ~ LOL


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 24 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733853


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 24 2009, 11:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733846





> <div align='center'>I really don't know what to say! You guys are AMAZING!!
> 
> Malty's Fund is already at: *YIPEEEE!!!! THIS IS AWESOME.
> </span>*
> ...



SM does rock! What an incredible group of caring people!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow - way to go SM. Malty we all love you so much and hope that you are able to get everything you need to make you a wonderful little man for your forever home. :biggrin:


----------

